

Yahoo Beats Google at Paid Searches, But Only Because their User Experience is Worse - mattymcg
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/10/25/yahoo-actually-leads-in-paid-search/
A new study from Compete finds that Yahoo! actually leads Google when it comes to paid search referrals. But far from being good news for Yahoo!, the study actually highlights all of the things that Yahoo! does wrong.
======
fallentimes
Thanks for including the second part of the title. I just hope Google keeps
acting like they do even as short term earnings pressure mounts.

